# The Chrysler Turbine



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

About a month and a half ago, Steve244 started a topic about Leno's Chrysler Turbine. In that thread, he gave away a Johan model kit of this car, with the stipulation that the recipient actually build it. Well, I was the lucky winner and have started on that kit now. Here's the completed engine. Hope to have more pics soon.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

That looks sweet! I've had this kit for years and just never got around to building it. Maybe I should do that this summer.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW Scott, I remember that build, DONT REMEMBER him giving one away,..lol.. I guess you have priced that kit on the net by now, I CAN TELL YOU, IT IS NOT CHEEP, and more then a little hard to find When they does come up that's is, somewhere around $100 is about right, That's a heck of a gift, He did a awesome job on that build complete with the video of Leno's garage on it as well in that thread back then, REAR CAR INDEED HERE, both in a kit and FOR REAL, 
What color are you planing on building this in anyway Scott, IF I remember it right his was a burnt brown, goldish color, And looked great. You should be able to do just as good on your choices there I should think.......
I am waiting on better weather here to do more painting ,..as well as we all know It has to be JUST RIGHT do get a good finish, So Been building up my stock in the mean time, BIG TIME, Plus a few new peace's of equipment being added to my shop, then I will start another build my self in a few weeks, Plus been in the wind RIDDING my Dr650, as well as making a deal on a new bike, A MOTO GUZZI, GP 1000, and working on a REAR, 1936 Stager wing Beachcraft in a old hanger of a old friends place, WE might have to recover it, Just got finished Rebuilding the Huge Engine on the thing, Then we can it the sky, VERY REAR PLAIN INDEED, so I have been more then a little busy here. 
ANYWAY KEEP US POSTED ON THIS ONE SCOTT, you always do a great job, this one should be no deferent.


Ian


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Hi guys.

The great build from the other thread was Philo426's. I'm the non-builder (but I love the turbine so it's fun for me to see someone else build one). I picked up a couple of the reissues a few years ago for not much, so my philanthropy ain't all that great.

Looking forward to seeing how this one turns out!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Ian Anderson said:


> . . . What color are you planing on building this in anyway Scott, IF I remember it right his was a burnt brown, goldish color, And looked great.


All 50 of the Chrysler Turbine cars had a metallic finish that was somewhere between copper and burnt orange, with a black vinyl roof. Except for one that was painted (or repainted) white, which was used in the move _The Lively Set _with James Darren and Pamela Tiffin.

The Jo-Han kit is quite accurate, but notoriously hard to build. At a time when most car kits in that scale had simplified chassis and tub interiors, the Turbine Car model was engineered pretty much like the real thing!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Regarding the color, I was looking around for the Turbine Bronze color that the cars were. However, my wife (always willing to put her 2 cents in) came home with a Dark Bronze Metallic color - one of the colors from the Model Master Lacquer series of paints. She said that this color would look great on it. It's a little more brown than the actual color, but I think it would look good as well. Unless something happens to make me decide differently between now and the time I actually begin painting, this will end up being the color of this car. Call it my family's interpretation of the car. 

Anyway, it may be a few days before I have time to get more done. My sons are working on an A-10 Warthog, the NX-01 Enterprise, and what Stephen calls his "Nazi Starship Enterprise". Gen has begun work on the Pinta sailing boat, and Kathi is still working on her Cougar. Between work and trying to get time at the table, things are hopping around here. But thank you, everyone, for your comments, suggestions, and remarks. All input is appreciated.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, look at you Ian - not only are you a model builder, and not only do you go bike riding, but you also work on airplanes... you are a man of all trades, it would seem. 

Motoguzzis are fun bikes - I got to ride one a few years ago. Hope your deal works out to your benefit.

Thanks again, Steve. This looks to be quite a fun little build and definitely something different from the norm to build.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Building the original issue in the 60s, it was molded in brown and the painting instructions called for a clear enamel with metallic "flakes" in it (I doubt that's available these days!). It was one of the few rattle can jobs I did back then (and it turned out terribly) but mechanically everything worked well.

This and the IMC GT40 prototype kits were my favorites back then. _Everything _worked. Well except for pistons and turbines and such.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*Test First*

Will Scott, You may need to test first, I mean if you wont it Lighter finish, use a White primer backing, and If you wont it darker, use a Black primer, Or Gray, Or for a twist, AND I DONT CARE WHAT ANYONE ELSE SAYS HERE, but use a Chrome backing for the primer as well, (SILVER) and it will even look more deferent finished, Or a Anodize Red Or blue or even Copper backing color to change the finish color for it. All these do the trick dude, Use Pete's trick here as well, and get your self a package of the Plastic spoons, (Poly Styrene) to try it out first, to see how each turns out Because its the same material for the most part, and then you will know how the paint works and well BEFORE YOU HIT THE REAL THING, remembering to duplicate the same conditions for heat and humidity when testing as well. I had to do this on that 1960 Chevy Pickup Street Machine In copper metallic I did not to long ago Remember that build ?, I Used a white backing primer and it tuned out They way I had planed on it being, Hope any of this helps out Scott, If so, You can think Pete McKay for the spoon trick, he's the one who told me about it. This was done in Metallic Copper, White Primer base, Other backing will change finish color shade.




Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Steve244 said:


> Building the original issue in the 60s, it was molded in brown and the painting instructions called for a clear enamel with metallic "flakes" in it


Well, this should be just a bit lighter than straight brown - we will be using a white primer on it to make the color lighter. I used to see this model on the shelves at my lhs, but never did pick it up even though I wanted to. It's nice to finally have this kit. Time to start figuring out how to resolve the issue about the missing back wheel. I have a few other wheel backs - just have to find one the right size. If not, then I have sheet styrene... :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Ian Anderson said:


> I had to do this on that 1960 Chevy Pickup Street Machine In copper metallic I did not to long ago Remember that build ?


Ah, but of course I remember that build. Not only did I enjoy it, but copper is Genevieve's favorite color so she checked on it every day!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Its Turbine Bronze!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, I got some time on the workbench in between kids. The only problem with this kit was that it was missing one of the backs to the wheels, so I only had three. How was I going to get all four wheels on? Well, I searched my spare parts, but didn't have a wheel back quite small enough, so I started with the one closest to this size and went from there. As you can see, this wasn't even a whole back, just the ring, but it did give me a starting point. The part for this kit is on the left and the spare part is on the right. 










First I sanded down the spare wheel back so it was the correct depth....










My wife then punched a hole in some sheet styrene which we then trimmed down and glued to the wheel back...










Well, we now had a wheel back with the correct depth and a hole the correct size, but it was still too darn wide. So, we did a little surgery on the back and middle of one of the tires. You can see the stock tire on the left and the chopped up wheel on the right...










The wheel back now fits in there like it should and you cannot see it from the outside of the wheel at all (as shown below)










So the wheel issue is resolved. Phew!!! Time to go rest and let the kids have the worktable back :wave:


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I had that Renwal kit when it first came out in the 1960's. I wish I still had it.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

philo426 said:


> Its Turbine Bronze!


Is "turbine bronze" an actual chrysler color available from automotive supply houses? Seems like it. How did you get it?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice work everybody!
That was a cool idea, Steve!
Is JoHan ever gonna come back? 

Steve


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Zombie JoHan is still out there but their sales model is weird. Don't know if they are re-popping anything.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I remember seeing the Turbine car on the streets in Akron, Oh.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, I have finished the body. Much to everyone's chagrin, we did decide to do it in the Dark Bronze Metallic paint since we couldn't find the Turbine Bronze paint. However, since the Dark Bronze Metallic is still a Chrysler color, we figure it's not too bad. Also, this was my first time using Bare Metal Foil. I had paid attention to the suggestions in Palo's thread (using a toothpick, the back of the blade along the edge before applying, using a new #11 blade, etc), so I was happy with how it turned out. I try to do something new in every build and for this one, it was the BMF. Now that I have used it, I may use it some more in future builds, as I do need to work on my technique. Anyway, here's where we are so far...


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

SWEET PAINT JOB MAN, very nice indeed, and very easy on the eyes with out a doubt Scott, I think that shade of Metallic Dark bronze is Perfect my self for this build, what color Primer did you end up using on it anyway ?, It Goes really good with the Flat black cab as well, as well as the Bare Metal Foil, I will have to get some lessons from you on that stuff here on my next build, I ordered quit a few deferent types my self From Model Round-Up last week, got a few deferent Silvers, One is even a Flat silver, along with some Gold shades, But I have never use the stuff before, So it will not be easy for me as well here, But this is a nice build Scott, I'm sure the rest of this build will be JUST AS NICE AS WELL, might even turn out to be one of your best, who knows...

Got one of each of these here Scott,..... http://www.modelroundup.com/category-s/211.htm



Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, Ian. I think it looks pretty good on this car. I used white primer on the car - didn't want it to be too dark. 

Lots of different colors of BMF on that site, Ian. Getting one of everything will sure give you some options when building. And thanks for the link - my decal paper supply was getting low and I don't like the small size decal paper.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I get better price then that on Bulk paper on this other site Scott, Let me find the link here real quick,...... about 40 Sheets of 8, 1/2 By 11 Inch, White water slide sheets, Or same size Clear water slide sheets, In a lot of 30 or 40 packs, I think you can get 40 sheets, Which you can it in half for 80 sheets, for Under $50 Bucks,..from www.kustomrides.com also available on amazon from the same company about the same price. And I thought I gave you this model link before (Model Round-Up), You will find kits here YOU WILL FIND NO PLACE ELSE DUDE, and cheep as well, most of them anyway are cheep...lol..., But Like I said, have a look around there longer, you will like it better, I have spent FAR TO MUCH here my self, I just picked up those two books on Reference large scale and small scale kits there as well I could find no place else ... The Directory / Price Guide of 1/25 and 1/24 kits by US manufacturers by Bill Coulter & Bob Shelton Fourth Edition and the other one two The Companion / Price Guide of kits in non-standard scales by US manufacturers by Coulter & Shelton should come in Very handy for the trading I do, as well as collecting...


Ian


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

That's a handsome color! And hand-built the way Ghia/Chrysler did it. 

Well maybe not quite.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, Steve. I appreciate it.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...lol....


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

looking good Scott and nice job on the BMF,wouldn't know it was your first time


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes that is the name chrysler gave it!I got it from this company


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey, could some one please spin that bottle around so I can read it,....lol.....Or just Mix me another Gin and tonic,...lol.... ONE OR THE TWO...


Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment, Dakota. It was my first time, but I really tried applying everything I had read everyone mention about it. 

Thanks, for the pic, Philo, but I've gotta agree with Ian - it's a little hard to read the label like that. I tried looking behind my monitor, but that didn't work either. ha ha


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...lol...........lol...........WOOOOOOOOO

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

....lol....Oh Think God Scott, I thought I was just me losing my mind on this one, and it was just me seeing things, "AGAIN",...I like when they fix the problem real quick, then say nothing about the fix, making are comments even more strange after words,..that has happened more then once to me on here here.....




Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

same here, Ian - it happens. Oh well...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice work. You did a great job!

Steve


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

It wouldn't help because the Color is on the cap!I think the company,Colors for Miniatures, may no longer be in business,The good news is that MODEL CaR WORLD has Turbine Bronze Metalllic(#6655)listed on their web site.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

philo426 said:


> It wouldn't help because the Color is on the cap!I think the company,Colors for Miniatures, may no longer be in business,The good news is that MODEL CaR WORLD has Turbine Bronze Metalllic(#6655)listed on their web site.


Thanks for that. Now I know for next time. I appreciate it. ;-)


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Its cool!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, it's starting to come together. I have the body on the chassis now. Next up, I get to hang the doors. I still have some touch-up to do on the body, but it is starting to look like a car now. 

Note: The trunk is ajar - there really isn't a gap that large between the trunk lid and the bumper - I just noticed that after I uploaded the pics. Sorry


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Man that thing looks real sweet setting there Scott, I LIKE THIS LOOK ALOT, Scott's garage,....lol,..looks proportional to the picture,...lol.....NICE. Very nice work my friend,..YOUR A PRO.




Ian


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

That old flash begotten kit is going together pretty well! (ok maybe the builder had something to do with it! Are you sure the munchkins didn't have a hand in it?)

The fenders off pic may be more fascinating than the finished product.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, Ian and Steve. 

Steve, there may have been alot of flash, but the kit was still under all that flash - just needed some cleaning up. Thanks again, man - this has been a fun kit.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, I am now about 99% done. All that's left to do is some clean up, touching up the script writing on the back fenders and the hood, adjust the wing windows on the doors, and try to straighten out the slight warp on the hood. I figured I'd post pics of how it looks now so everyone can see...


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Excellent! I think this is what Bruce Wayne would drive on a date.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Detailed and ready for the front lot I see Scott, NICE WORK MAN, Got to love that paint job,...Very detailed,.SWEET,.....
I found one of these kits on a site two days ago, For around $60 buck if I remember right, MAYBE MORE, Might Go pick one up just to have it in stock my self now, Never know who might wont one here. and would wont to trade, the place was called, OLDMODLEKITS.COM over 400 pages of 30 kits per page of kits to check out in that list for sale there,...IT TAKES DAYS to go through all then, but Everything is there, You might wont to go check them out Scoot, I have found kits here, SO RARE, there where asking Almost $1000 buck for it,...lol...thats wonting a kit PRETTY BAD,.Anyway go See if any of the onces you got for $50 bucks are there , and what there worth as well,....MORE THEN WHAT YOU PAINED FOR THEM, that's for sure,..lol



http://www.oldmodelkits.com/index.php?page=34




Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

thanks for the comments, Steve and Ian. I'm going to have to check out that link there, Ian. Should be fun.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks good! One question on the exhausts;-I am pretty sure they were white porcelain on steel due to the high exhaust heat!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

According to Leno, high turbine exhaust temps were a myth started by some car mag. The regenerators are effective in recycling the heat. Leno says the exhaust is cooler than a gasoline/piston engine's. Unfortunately he has no pics of his up on a hoist.

I kinda like the myth; melted asphalt!


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

great job Scott looks very nice,I kinda of like it without the fenders and doors too


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

philo426 said:


> Looks good! One question on the exhausts;-I am pretty sure they were white porcelain on steel due to the high exhaust heat!


You could be right about the exhaust. I couldn't find any pics of the underside, so I just did the exhaust in Alclad steel.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Steve244 said:


> According to Leno, high turbine exhaust temps were a myth started by some car mag. The regenerators are effective in recycling the heat. Leno says the exhaust is cooler than a gasoline/piston engine's. Unfortunately he has no pics of his up on a hoist.
> 
> I kinda like the myth; melted asphalt!


Well, okay - then maybe the steel color I chose is valid. Thanks for that info, Steve.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I saw one up close in the 1960's. One engineer at Martin/Marietta Aerospace in Orlando, Fl. was selected by Chrysler to drive one for several months. We saw it during a family open house at the plant. As I recall they were having trouble with the heat exchangers burning out but no melted asphalt.


----------

